# Removing remote lockout from Suntour XCR air fork



## Alander (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi everyone,
Total noob here. My very first post as well. I've been trying to find some information regarding this, but am still uncertain whether it can be done without actually replacing inside of the fork... Basically, I have a GT Avalanche with Suntour XCR32 100mm air RLR with rebound adjustment and would love to get rid of the remote lockout. I never ever use it and with 5 cables coming off the cockpit... We'll, it's pretty messy.

I was hoping I could just take the cable off and replace the remote lockout with a "manual lock out" cap, but I suspect it's not the ony thing that's involved in this exchange...

Could someone please shed some light on this? Can this be done within major investment? Thanks in advance.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Call the tech support guy at Suntour N.A.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I found a manual online, as I've not owned the fork personally. It amounts to "unsecuring" the cable, and threading it back out of the assembly once you've removed the cap. Just do the installation steps shown in reverse order, and remove the bar mount.


----------

